

Faceblock: Mac utility to selectively block facebook.com requests - qwzybug
http://codesorcery.net/faceblock

======
silvestrov
GlimmerBlocker has a better method: it is a general ad-blocker which can block
http requests to Facebook from 3rd party sites. See the Facebook filter on
<http://glimmerblocker.org/wiki/Filters>

GB can do more than just blocking requests: it can modify both the requests
and responses.

------
qwzybug
My buddy Justin wrote this last night: simple menubarlet to redirect
facebook.com requests to a local webserver when you want. Using this and a
sensible privacy setting ought to make Facebook much more amenable to privacy
types.

